# Tardak or Suprelorin



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi

I have a 9 month old Collie who has very high collie instincts. We have been learning to manage them with the help of a behaviourist and twice weekly dog training sessions, 1 for reactive dogs and 1 for agility. He has had to stay in the beginners agility as he gets hyped up around fast moving things. I also do training at home with him, short sessions several times throughout the day.

I have noticed over the last month or so he has got worse, the behaviourist has suggested either Tardak or Suprelorin. I have read up a lot on Tardak and people have seen mixed results, 1 being it could make him worse (which would be a nightmare). 

He is manageable at the moment (just). He used to walk lovely on a loose lead but now pulls and sniffs all the time.

Last night at dog training I had to remove him from the class as he was not concentrating at all, he then got really hyper so I thought it was best to remove him. He normally loves agility and will concentrate when its his turn, still very hyper, but not aggressive with it as he was last night. 

Has anyone used either and did they have any effect good or bad?

Thank you


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

The two are not the same nor do they have the same effect or lifespan.

Tardak does not replicate what would happen if your dog was castrated.

Superlorin is a slow release implant which wears off after 6 months or later and may improve your dog's behaviour IF the issues are testosterone related.

I know quite a few very successful competition dogs who have this implant. Talk it over with your vet.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Tardak does not replicate what would happen if your dog was castrated.


What does it do then?


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Not certain about these things but have a look at the food you are feeding as some collies can get hyper on some.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Tardak 10 mg/ml Suspension for Injection - Uses

And food, as several behaviourists will attest to, is very rarely an issue in true hyperactivity (which in itself is a rare condition).

Most cases of "hyperness" are due to the animal unable to exhibit self control as it has not been allowed to develop it by careful management.


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

He is on Eden dog food, and has been for around 3 months.

I have booked a double appointment with the vet to talk about different options and a general checkup.

When the children (14, 18 and 21) are out he is lovely, willing to train and quiet. He doesn't seem to be able to handle more activity around him, but he can also get hyper when its just me but there is no aggression. I guess that's because I am more careful not to get him too excited.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

So can I use it to stop Stan wanting to mate my bitches when in heat?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

My eldest dog has the Suprelorin implant. I was considering castration as he was exhibiting some behaviours that I thought may be hormone - related. It seems as if they were so I am most likely going to opt for surgical castration. It has been great for me to trial the effect that castration would have on him so that I can make a carefully considered decision.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I would certainly speak to your vet about the possibility of the suprelorin implant helping with your collie's general behaviour, but would also wonder whether agility is actually doing more harm than good in your dog's case? 

It sounds like he gets very agitated in that environment (noisy, fast moving dogs everywhere), and so might it be an idea to stop his agility classes for the time-being, and work him in a more controlled, quiet environment? - ie either agility equipment in your garden at home, or train him to track using his nose (and therefore brain), or if he has strong herding instincts it could be an idea to look into herding classes for him (only if it is something you would be interested in keeping up though).


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

[*QUOTE=Moobli;1063014323]I would certainly speak to your vet about the possibility of the suprelorin implant helping with your collie's general behaviour, but would also wonder whether agility is actually doing more harm than good in your dog's case? *

Seeing the vet on Thursday and have an extended appointment

It sounds like he gets very agitated in that environment (noisy, fast moving dogs everywhere), and so might it be an idea to stop his agility classes for the time-being, and work him in a more controlled, quiet environment? - ie either agility equipment in your garden at home, or train him to track using his nose (and therefore brain), or if he has strong herding instincts it could be an idea to look into herding classes for him (only if it is something you would be interested in keeping up though).[/QUOTE]

We are very lucky in that the reactive class still does some agility, only 1 dog in the ring at a time whilst the other dogs are outside the ring in a large field doing reactive exercises set by the trainer. He has very strong herding instincts, its funny watching him round up my 3 cats, however not so funny when he tries rounding up children!! I don't think I would like to do herding. We did think about fly ball, but again it can be excitable for him and there is nothing local to me.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Neither, a friend used Suprelorin with her dog, the end result was he was put to sleep after he changed character and became unpredictable, not just towards dogs, but actually bit and wounded one of his owners so severely that they required surgery. 

Prior to the injection, he'd been bitching, and his owners wanted to try and reduce this behaviour as he was being run in gundog competitions. The implant is not reversible, once injected it turns into a gelatinous mass which cannot be removed. They found this out after the vet attempted to remove the implant from their dog, nowhere in the information did it state this.


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh dear. That is one thing I am trying to avoid. I have heard both can make them worse and that castrating them doesn't always improve their behaviour either.


----------



## charlieWilf7 (Nov 5, 2013)

helenthemum what was your decision in the end? 

I have a 9 month old border collie that has started urine marking everything (inside too) along with other testosterone related behaviour and vets/behaviourist has suggested the suprelorin implant due to me being wary of castrating too early as the it is removable (below post states otherwise)
have been doing some research and I have found very mixed feedback!

manythanks and hope all is ok!


----------

